# meta refresh geht nicht?



## CrushLog (2. November 2004)

Hi,

ich benutzte für ziemlich vieles meta refresh. Zum Beispiel bei meinem in PHP geschriebenen Newsscript. Und da fängt scheinbar das Problem an.
Sobald das Formular für ein neuen Kommentar abgeschickt wurde, die Daten in der DB eingetragen sind erfolgt ein meta refresh. wenn ich nun aber bei action in der form die gleiche URL habe wie im meta refresh wenn der Kommentar hinzugefügt wurde, wird die Seite nicht richtig aktualisiert.

Beispiel:

```
<?
...

echo"<form action=\"?o=news&nid=$nid#add\" method=\"post\">
...
<input type=\"hidden\" name=\"add\" value=\"1\">
...
</form>

if($add == '1') {
...
echo"<meta http-equiv=\"refresh\" content=\"1;URL=?o=news&nid=$nid#p$x\">";
}

...

?>
```

Sprich es ändert sich nur der Ankerpunkt, aber er soll die Seite refreshen um zum neuen Kommentar zu springen und den anzuzeigen. In der Browserzeile wird auch der Ankerpunkt verwendet, der neue Beitrag erscheint aber noch nicht, was darauf schliessen lässt, dass die Seite nicht richtig aktualisiert wurde. Klicke ich nun manuell wieder die News an und schau nach dem neuen Kommentar erscheint er!

Weiss jemand woran das liegen kann, bzw ob es da eine andere Möglichkeit gibt?

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. November 2004)

Möglicherweise holt der Browser die Seite aus dem Cache.
Versuche mal, an die URL als Variable den aktuellen Timestamp ranzuhängen.... dann sollte die Sache auf jeden Fall vom Server geholt werden.


----------



## CrushLog (3. November 2004)

Das funktioniert, allerdings hab ich den timestamp mit im action Feld drin.
Sobald halt die URLs unterschiedlich sind klappt es ja...sehr strange :]


----------

